# Facebook Pinnwand auslesen



## shaun-v9 (28. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich ganz kurz hier vorstellen, mein Name ist Mario.

Seit gut einem Monat beschäftige ich mit dem Auslesen einer Facebook Pinnwand.
Leider bin ich noch zu keinem optimalen Ergebnis gekommen.
Zur Realisierung hatte ich mir gedacht das mir die Pinnwand Einträge in eine MySQL Datenbank gespeichert werden (nur text).

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## live4music (28. April 2012)

Hi Mario, wie man so schön sagt, GOOGLE hilft allen weiter. Du Kannst Facebook Pinnwand via Facebook API auslesen. Hier hast du z.B. 2 Beispiele

http://www.neosmart.de/social-media/facebook-wall/

http://www.abouttheweb.de/social-extensions/feed

Gruß Alex


----------



## thehacker (5. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend Mario,
du kannst, (wie du bei der Entwicklung mit Facebook wissen müsstest) solche Tutorials auf der Entwickler Seite nachlesen: http://developers.facebook.com

Dort einfach bei API´s nach schauen...


PS: Du holst dir die Daten via Acces Token der app.


----------

